

Benford's Law - dominis
http://phpir.com/benfords-law

======
RiderOfGiraffes
This is a new posting, with some interesting data. Even so, Benford's Law has
been posted here many, many times:

<http://searchyc.com/benford>

------
Ruudjah
There's also sorting algorhitms based on this law iirc. Can';t find the link
in 5 mins googling. Anyone?

------
VladRussian
one of the many faces of scale-invariancy :)

